# msi gtx 560 ti twin frozr ii fan replacement



## wasd123 (May 15, 2012)

My card has two fans and one broke. Two fan blades broke off. I put a paper clip in to stop the broken fan from spinning(it was making the pc rattle and make loud sound) gpu temp staying under 40c with other fan working. 
I want to buy a replacment fan so I can play games agian(not going to even try with broken fan). I'm no sure of the fan spec but I think its a 12 volt pwm 80 x 15mm fan. 
I googled for a while and I couldn't find anything reliable that said the fan specs. I couldn't find any sites that had fans that had the fan size and cable type that didn't have a case.
Any info on specs or sites with replacements would be appreciated.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

If no fan replacement can be found on it's own, then the only logical solution is to purchase an aftermarket heatsink with it's own fan.


----------



## wasd123 (May 15, 2012)

I know but it's around 50 plus shipping and then I need thermal grease, all the fans i did find that were just caseless fans were around 5 so I'd perffer that, plus the heatsink that it already has is real good. I'll keep looking but I might have to do that. 
I can't believe how hard it is to just find a fan that doesn't have a case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you contacted the GPU manufacturer about a replacement? 
Is the GPU still under warranty?


----------



## wasd123 (May 15, 2012)

Contacted them via email they just responded asking for my s/n. I don't have warranty but it looks like they'll sell a replacement fan. 
I read up on pwm fans and I found out that they are not universal and are specific to the company and card(different clock speeds or timings or somthing and different cord types), I did not know that before.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I found this fan doing a quick Google search on another forum: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ment_Fan_EC8010M12C.html?tl=g36c15s1270#blank

Only problem is the poster has this to say about using this fan: ......had to snap off the 3 clips because they don't line up with the screwholes and used double sided thermal tape to mount them onto the heatsink. I plugged them into my fan controller.

So I don't know if it would be beneficial to use it.


----------



## wasd123 (May 15, 2012)

Johnny1982 said:


> I found this fan doing a quick Google search on another forum: Evercool Long Life 80mm x 10mm VGA Replacement Fan (EC8010M12C) - FrozenCPU.com
> 
> Only problem is the poster has this to say about using this fan: ......had to snap off the 3 clips because they don't line up with the screwholes and used double sided thermal tape to mount them onto the heatsink. I plugged them into my fan controller.
> 
> So I don't know if it would be beneficial to use it.


I like the fans being controled by the gpu. Does a dc fan just run at full fan speed all the time and can you change fan setting with overclocking software if it's just a regular fan?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wasd123 said:


> Contacted them via email they just responded asking for my s/n. I don't have warranty but it looks like they'll sell a replacement fan.


A direct replacement from the manufacturer is the better option to avoid problems.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyree said:


> A direct replacement from the manufacturer is the better option to avoid problems.


Totally agree with this statement.


----------



## BroHamBone (Jan 25, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> Totally agree with this statement.



Hah, I purchased a msi 560 ti knowing it had a broken fan. It cost me $80 for the card and it works flawlessly minus the fan issue. 

Anyway, I contacted MSI and their response was, pay $45 and we will fix it for you. (Probably does not include shipping either). 

The MSI GPU heatsink is a beast compared to most. I really dont want to get rid of it, so i may just zip tie some fans to it :grin:

You will probably have to splice the wires to connect it to the GPU controller, otherwise find someone who has replaced their stock cooling w/ aftermarket and see if they would sell theirs to you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not the best advice from BroHamBone. Use the manufacture's replacement or find a compatible aftermarket.


----------



## BroHamBone (Jan 25, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Not the best advice from BroHamBone. Use the manufacture's replacement or find a compatible aftermarket.


 I guess its not the best advice if you do not know what you are doing. So let me make it more user friendly for you

Buy this cable (you can find it cheaper other places)
Gelid PWM VGA Cable at Xoxide!

and buy what Johnny recommended

Evercool Long Life 80mm x 10mm VGA Replacement Fan (EC8010M12C) - FrozenCPU.com (you can find this cheaper other places)

With this combination, you can connect the new fan to the PWM adapter and then to the card itself. You will not need to replace the TIM only the heatsink.

If the specific card company you have sells you a "exact fan" then go and purchase it. The hardest task is disconnecting the PWM plug from the card itself. Everything else is removing screws.

Otherwise,

You can purchase an aftermarket cooler if you like. Some of them include TIM on the heatsink or a small tube to apply to the heatsink before installing it onto the GPU chip. If you choose to buy a whole aftermarket cooling kit, it will run you around $40.

*If you have to remove the heatsink, be very careful not to pull straight up. Rather make small wrist twists back and forth to release the stickiness of the TIM as you lift upward. Clean both the heatsink and chip with a cleaner. 90% isopropyl alcohol works, or there is a 2 step cleaner out there to buy. Wiping with cotton balls or cotton swabs work for me. Whatever you do, do not static charge your body by rubbing your sock covered feet on the carpet and touching the inside of your computer! Ground yourself or wear latex or some form of non-porous glove. 

Unfortunately MSI would not sell me an exact replacement fan harness because they wanted me to send it in warranty or not. I refuse to pay someone else to disconnect a PWM fan and reconnect a working one and pay them $50 bucks for it.

I have done plenty of aftermarket fans w/ heatsinks included for graphics cards.

If you plan on expanding your knowledge on fixing your own products, you will need to do a little more research on the web.


To fix my card, I purchased the adapter I recommended along w/ two 92mm case fans. I am going to attach the fans to the heatsink or to the face plate, whichever will work the best. These case fans will provide better cooling to the card than the stock dual 80mm fans. With the heatsink off the card, I am going to place a VRM heatsink if one is not on already. This should help the RAM stay cool as well.

You said this,
"I found out that they are not universal and are specific to the company and card(different clock speeds or timings or somthing and different cord types), I did not know that before."

The only difference I could imagine would be the amount of airflow, the noise level of the fan, and type of fan (i.e sleeve, bearing or fluid). Also the specific VGA PWM connection hence the adapter. There are some 80mm VGA fans w/ the specific PWM connection. The voltage should be the same, but make sure.

If I have missed something or you have any questions about anything I wrote, dont be afraid to ask. 


Is that better? :hide:


----------

